# Looking for new comp to edit, Imac users please read.



## Tulsa (Oct 29, 2010)

I need a computer devoted to just photo editing. I found a Imac 5.1 with 20" screen and Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.16 ghz.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> I need a computer devoted to just photo editing. I found a Imac 5.1 with 20" screen and Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.16 ghz.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.



Whats you budget?  

I'm using a 27" iMac 2.93GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7  with 16gigs of ram and haven't been able to slow it down with CS5 yet.


----------



## rocdoc (Oct 29, 2010)

It should work, but won't blow you away. i7 with 16Gb of RAM on the other hand is a beast, it would certainly be chewing through anything you throw at it, but it's probably more than you need. I run everything on an i5 Quad 27' with 8Gb RAM and it's plenty fast, hasn't crashed yet, not once. If this one is what fits your budget, I suggest maxing the RAM on it and seeing what the video card is like, it may well be what works for you.


----------



## Tulsa (Oct 29, 2010)

Budget is about $700-900. I am looking to take this iMac as a partial trade for a mtn bike I am selling.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 29, 2010)

rocdoc said:


> It should work, but won't blow you away. i7 with 16Gb of RAM on the other hand is a beast, it would certainly be chewing through anything you throw at it, but it's probably more than you need. I run everything on an i5 Quad 27' with 8Gb RAM and it's plenty fast, hasn't crashed yet, not once. If this one is what fits your budget, I suggest maxing the RAM on it and seeing what the video card is like, it may well be what works for you.



You are correct, it is a beast, but a beast that should do me at least for the next 7-10 years.  

The i5 should do quite nicely and ram can always be added to it if you need.  In PC terms the Intel i5 in a Mac preforms on par with an Intel i7 running windows, if all other hardware is consistent.


----------



## KenC (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm very happy with CS5 on a new 21" imac with an Intel i3 dual core 3.08 GHz with 4 GB RAM.  My guess is that the processor you describe is easily fast enough, but you don't say how much RAM the imac has.  CS5 calls for 1 GB minimum, which means you could run on that as long as you don't have large files, but it would be better to have at least 2.  Of course if you are using an earlier version of PS or if you are using something more on the order of Elements, then 1 GB most likely is plenty.


----------



## ghache (Oct 29, 2010)

save yourself some money,
buy a pc.
/end thread


----------



## dustin0479 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got the HP Envy 17 with the I7 and 6GB ram.  I would put it up against any of the IMac's at work.


----------



## Tulsa (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, I know nothing about computers, other than using them. Budget is under $1000, open to PC or mac, what are good options for photo editing?


----------



## rocdoc (Oct 29, 2010)

You know this will turn into a PC vs Mac thread. There is no escaping it.
I made the switch to Mac when my PC kept crashing with both photoshop and Capture NX. I am sure there are people out there who use PC's just fine, for me Mac works better. I will not get into that argument, it's pointless and not constructive. 
Now given budget constraints, you will find a PC with similar specs for significantly cheaper than a Mac. However, as gryphonslair alluded to, at identical specs Macs will do better, due to better integration and more streamlined OS (that's what I read from people who know, I am not exactly an expert), so keep in mind that you do need extras, especially in the RAM department, on a PC. That may bring the price close. Are you equally comfortable with both operating systems? Do you already have the software for either PC or Mac? Those are all factors that go into your decision.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Oct 30, 2010)

rocdoc said:


> I made the switch to Mac when my PC kept crashing with ... photoshop...  I am sure there are people out there who use PC's just fine, for me Mac works better.



+1

I just received my new 27" Intel i7 2.93ghz iMac with 2TB HDD and 4 gig RAM last week.  Loaded CS5 and LR 3.2 onto it, sure that I'd need to get more RAM soon, but found that it runs flawlessly on just the stock 4gigs.  Brings up CS5 in less than 5 seconds and LR in less than 10.  I can keep them both up and swapping back and forth while working on photos with no issue, all while running iTunes, web browsers, iCal, and other widgets in the background.  Using the built in hardware monitor I can see that I'm only using up to 70% of my RAM at the heaviest load and the quad-core processor is only being used up to a max of 50%.  That's amazing to me. 

Now, about your question, I made the switch to an iMac because I have a friend/fellow photographer that's had his iMac (24" version) for a long time and still runs CS5/LR3 flawlessly.  Core2duo and 4 gigs of RAM on his iMac and it's really not any slower than mine.  Mac just works.  That's what I love about it.

Even if you went as far back as 5+ years in generations of the iMac, I think you'd be quite happy with it.  It won't be screaming fast, but I'm sure it would be reliable. 

Also, check apple.com for their refurbished units.  That's how I got mine.  I was pricing new iMacs upwards of $2400 and was ready to spend that much when I came across a refurbished unit (same warranty as new) that had the specs I wanted that listed for $1800 with a 1TB HDD. A killer deal IMO.  When I got it...it had a 2TB HDD in it...BONUS! lol

Edit:

Found this for you:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/FC508LL/A?mco=MTkwMjE3NjU

21.5" iMac 3.06GHz Intel i3 (dual core), 4GB RAM, 500GB hard drive, 8x SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW), ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics with 256MB memory
$1019.00

Lots more here:
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/imac?mco=MTkyMTQ5NDQ


----------



## Tulsa (Nov 8, 2010)

OK, I picked up an HP with quad core 7gm ram and 750 gb hard drive. Great so far, could not justify spending more than double for apple. Plus it has CS5!


----------

